# SiamOnline Thailand Info > Nordost Thailand > Hotels & Gastronomie >  "Green Gecko"tolles Ferienhaus bei Udon

## schiene

nicht ganz billig aber sicher sein Geld wert
http://www.thaivillarent.com/Ferienw...n_deutsch.html

----------


## maeeutik

> nicht ganz billig aber sicher sein Geld wert...


Dann warst Du da?

..."aber sicher sein Geld wert"... das hoert sich nun nicht wirklich "sicher" an.

Es ist geplant naechsten in Udon ein paar Tage zu verbringen - nur, bei 200 Euro den Tag empfinde ich das statement von "schiene" eher als ein "aber Achtung"-Signal.

maeeutik

----------


## schiene

Nein,ich war nicht da,aber wenn ich mir die HP des Anbieters anschaue finde ich den Preis ok.
Wenn man z.b.da zu viert nächtigt wären das 50 Euro pro Person.Sicher ist es teuer aber es gibt genügend 
Leute welche für eine gute "Unterkunft" bereit sind dies zu bezahlen.
Ich persönlich würde nicht so viel Geld ausgeben aber wers mag?!
Da ich das Hotel nicht persönlich kenne habe ich auch geschrieben "ist sicher sein Geld wert" oder bist du da 
anderer Meinung?

----------


## maeeutik

"schiene", 

also das...


> Nein,ich war nicht da,aber wenn ich mir die HP des Anbieters anschaue finde ich den Preis ok.
> Wenn man z.b.da zu viert nächtigt wären das 50 Euro pro Person.Sicher ist es teuer aber es gibt genügend 
> Leute welche für eine gute "Unterkunft" bereit sind dies zu bezahlen.
> Ich persönlich würde nicht so viel Geld ausgeben aber wers mag?!
> Da ich das Hotel nicht persönlich kenne habe ich auch geschrieben "ist sicher sein Geld wert" oder bist du da 
> anderer Meinung?


...glaube ich jetzt nicht.

Ich war der Meinung, dass unter dieser Rubrik Erfahrungen von Membern in verschiedenen Hotels, Resorts, etc., etc. publiziert werden sollten um quasi "einem Dienst am Leser gleich" fuer Interessierte - ausgewogene, erlebte und ungeschoente - Informationen anzubieten. 
Jetzt muss ich jedoch zur Kenntnis nehmen, dass auch Spekulationen, ueber irgend welche Unterkuenfte, aehnlich einem Erfahrungsbericht geposted werden. 
Warum verlinkt man nicht gleich zu "booking.com", zu "Agoda.com", zu "Tripadvisory.com", "atsiam.com" und wie sie weiter alle heissen - man wuerde sich nicht ganz so auffaellig der Hotelwerbung verschrieben haben. 

Und "schiene", um Dir auf Deine obige Ausfuehrung nichts schuldig zu bleiben, hier meine Antwort:
"Ein Preis von 50 Euro pro Person und Tag ist auch in Thailand und insbesondere im fernen Isan, ein Vergnuegen, das sich nicht jeder leistet/leisten kann. Nur kommen diese 50 Euro pro Person erst dann zum Tragen, wenn man mit sich bei Deiner Hotel-Empfehlung mit mind. 4 Personen einquartiert. Ansonsten bezahlt ein Gast 100 Euro und damit ist man schon fast beim Preis fuer ein Doppelzimmer im BKK-Oriental, wo zu bestimmten Zeiten rabattierte Zimmer mit einem Preis von 200 - 240 Euro angeboten werden.
Und vergiss den Hinweis "HP" - auch ein Vielesser wird in der thailaendischen Provinz wohl kaum mehr in den Bauch bekommen als er fuer 500 Baht vorgesetzt bekommt."

Damit nun zu Deiner Frage: "Ja, ich bin anderer Meinung als Du. Darueber hinaus wuesste ich gerne was Dich "geritten" hat, als Du fuer Dich entschieden hast, fuer diese teure Unterkunft Werbung zu betreiben?" 

"schiene", erachte meinen Beitrag als "nicht geschrieben", wenn Du bei Deinem naechsten Thailandbesuch (und dieser steht demnaechst ja an), Deiner Werbung, die bestaetigte Erfahrung folgen laesst. Die Uebernachtungskosten sollten Dich nicht sonderlich beeindrucken, wie ich aus Deinem Beitrag entnehmen konnte.

maeeutik

----------


## schiene

Hast du meinen letzten Beitrag richtig gelesen???

Ich habe geschrieben"Ich persönlich würde nicht so viel Geld ausgeben aber wers mag?!"
und nein,ich werde es im Urlaub nicht besuchen da ich andere Pläne habe.

Solche "Objekte"wie in dem Link angegeben gibts nicht allzu viele in der Gegend und warum sollte man
dieses Angebot nicht mit hier einstellen???Vielleicht gibt es den ein oder anderen welchem das Hotel gefällt und 
der auch gewillt ist den Preis dafür zu zahlen.
Wem schadet es???
Wer es bezahlen möchte kann es doch tun und wem es nicht anspricht kann es zur Kenntnis nehmen oder 
ignorieren.
Wenn ich da gewesen wäre hätte ich darüber einen Bericht geschrieben.
Ich gehe davon aus das der "Leser"selbst entscheidet ob und was er bucht.
Natürlich steht es dir frei anderer Meinung zu sein,es ist doch völlig normal daß es nicht jedem gefällt.

----------


## maeeutik

"schiene", 

lange Rede, kurzer Sinn - und das geht nun wirklich nicht gegen Deine Person, aber - schreiben wir hier, an dieser Stelle, Erfahrungsberichte oder listen wir Hotelwerbung. 
Ersteres Stand in meinem Sinn, doch werde ich mich zurueckhalten, abwarten, ob nicht doch auch eine Kopie oder "Verlinkung" der Hotel-homepage von den Forummembern eher gefragt ist.

Im Weiteren sei versichert, dass ich auch Deine Beitraege sehr konzentriert lese. Und damit gleich auch noch eine Antwort auf das was Du belehrend fuer mich wiederholt hast: "schiene", wir reden aneinander vorbei. Du machst Werbung fuer ein Hotel, das Du selbst nicht kennst aber wegen seiner Exklusivitaet (sowohl in seinem Preis, seiner eigenen Beschreibung nach, wie auch seiner sicherlich ungewoehnlichen geographischen Lage wegen) hier einstellst. Ich selbst war der Meinung, dass hier Erlebtes dokumentiert werden sollte. 

Ich bin also mal gespannt wie sich die Forummember hierzu aeussern. Sollten Hotel-Hompages hinreichend sein, dann bitte - richte eine 'link-Liste" mit Hoteldealern ein. Mir soll auch dieses recht sein. 

maeeutik

----------


## wein4tler

Schiene, ich war auch zuerst der Meinung es handelt sich hier um einen Erfahrungsbericht von Dir. "Tolles Ferienhaus" ließ mich darauf schließen, bis ich feststellen musste, dass dem nicht so war und Du nur eine
Werbung reingestellt hattest. Frühere Berichte von Dir waren nämlich immer mit Deiner eigenen Erfahrung verbunden.

----------


## Robert

Bin auch der Meinung, das wir nur Infos zu Hotels einstellen sollten, die wir kennen!

----------


## schiene

ok,wenn dem so ist werde ich halt nur noch Hotels einstellen welche ich/wir persönlich besucht haben!!
Aber eigentlich sollte bei diesem Link klar sein das wir da nicht waren,ansonsten hätte ich detailierter und mit Bildern über das Hotel berichtet.Wenn es zu Missverständnissen gekommen ist tut es mir leid und werde mich bessern ::

----------


## maeeutik

"Wein4tler",

bei Deiner 1000sten Notiz im Forum hast Du, wie ueberigens auch Robert, Rueckgrad gezeigt. 
Das verdient ein "Danke", auch wenn es etwas neben den Regeln hierfuer ist, denn ich bin dafuer, zumindest offiziell, nicht mehr der boese Bube mit den duemmlichen Formulierungen in seinen Fragen.

Und, ich werde Euren Vorstellungen gerecht werden und ueber meine Hotelerfahrungen berichten.

maeeutik

----------


## wein4tler

Wenn es auch hier nicht in den Thread passt, Maeeutik, ich habe Deine Fragen nie als dümmlich formuliert empfunden. Ich habe immer Deine wohlfeile, sprachliche Kompetenz bewundert. Es ist schon eine Kunst sich so auszudrücken, die man nicht alle Tage findet. Daher mache weiter so und erfreue mich mit Deinem Schreibstil.

----------

